# Beekeeper/ seller John Pluta (Milledgeville, GA) experience others should know about



## 100hives (May 9, 2011)

This is simply a public service announcement for those that are considering buying bees from John Pluta.

Hello bee enthusiasts,

I think everyone should know about my experience thus far with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA.

At the beginning of this year I ordered 15 medium nucs from John and sent in my deposit.

After several delays in getting these nucs made, John and I agreed that the nucs would be picked up today May 17th.

Here is the problem: John has stopped answering his phone. No answer around 9am or 9pm last night or this morning as he indicates are the best call times. I am not going to drive 2.5 hours from my place to his without verifying that Mr. Pluta is going to actually be there to convey the bees to me. It would not surprise me in the least if John has forgotten our appointment today. Heck, I do not even know where he wants the bees to be picked up! Throughout this entire experience I have thought to myself, "John is spreading himself way too thin."

Pluta has not once called me regarding this order and appears much to busy to be concerned with customer service. Calling it like I see it...John is busy to the exclusion of customer communication.

I want to do business with John and applaud his efforts in breeding bees but this lack of communication is really putting this customer in a bind. I feel that I have made a mistake in choosing to do business with John.

Anyone else out there with nucs to sell?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

This is a welcome forum, so welcome! Tampa is a bit far but we have several.


----------

